# ITA Payment Method.



## irfanaly (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone pay the ITA Fees other than credit card in London Branch? If yes, what information you provided in the bank draft. 

NZ Immigration replied me regarding Bank Draft:
If you wish to pay by Bank Draft, the payee needs to be 'Immigration New Zealand' and the cheque must bear the name and address of a bank branch in the UK from where we can draw the neccessary funds.

I don't understand which Bank Name and Address should I mention in my Bank Draft as my Bank doesn't have any branch in UK.

Regards,
Irfan.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

irfanaly said:


> Does anyone pay the ITA Fees other than credit card in London Branch? If yes, what information you provided in the bank draft.
> 
> NZ Immigration replied me regarding Bank Draft:
> If you wish to pay by Bank Draft, the payee needs to be 'Immigration New Zealand' and the cheque must bear the name and address of a bank branch in the UK from where we can draw the neccessary funds.
> ...


Is that because it's a non-UK bank that doesn't have a UK sort code and account number or hold your funds in GBP? 
Or a bank like First Direct that does everything on-line? 
If it's the former then it might be a problem. If it's the latter, then they will have a 'branch' - albeit probably at their 'head office'. The sort code (the 6 digit number) is the equivalent of the 'branch' reference.


----------

